
From Quitting Silicon Valley to Getting Our First Paid Customer - arunaugustine
https://www.indiehackers.com/@arunaugustine/from-quitting-silicon-valley-to-failing-four-times-and-finally-getting-our-first-paid-customer-aeda7e0cb9
======
jovisjoseph
Just reminded me of someone's quote. Startup life is somewhat like leap of
faiths on infinite recursion. Build.ship.pivot.repeat

------
gijovarghese
Happy to be a part of the journey

